# 48" Light - LED



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Just popped for the 48" Green Hydro made with LED's. Anyone used these? I know one of the complaints of the old ones was bulb sensitivity. These are supposed to be durable and use less electricity.


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

GREAT LIGHT IF YOU ARE PLANNING ON DOING SOME OVERNIGHT SWORD FISHING :thumbup:


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats the plan. Can't get enough.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Make sure it is green.. looking to try our luck at a few sword as well


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Gamefish27 said:


> Make sure it is green.. looking to try our luck at a few sword as well


Green....check. I was unsure that the LED's will produce like the single bulb, but do know the green works in pcola.

Guys off Va Beach have done OK with blue, but that may be a water color thing. Who knows? 

All I know is green works where I want to be.


----------

